# Statue of Liberty with Helmet, Jacket



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I saw someone with one of these (maybe it was a rain cape?) on a ride...has the head of the Statue of Liberty with a helmet. Is this a club or ride item? Where can they be purchased? would like to get a few for European friends...


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Old NYCC Jersey, not sure why they are not still being made


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks. I checked their website out...they have replaced it with a new version. 


TeamCholent said:


> Old NYCC Jersey, not sure why they are not still being made


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Do a search online there are a few different jersey with the Statue of Liberty on them. 

Here are a couple:
http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A+NYJ
http://www.bikingthings.com/stoflibijefr.html


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thank you!



Uprwstsdr said:


> Do a search online there are a few different jersey with the Statue of Liberty on them.
> 
> Here are a couple:
> http://www.velogear.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A+NYJ
> http://www.bikingthings.com/stoflibijefr.html


----------



## mdgately (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're still looking for these, the jersey of the Statue of Liberty wearing a helmet is available from Richard Rosenthal, its designer. Go to

www [dot] pinkjerseydesigns [dot] com/liberty [dot] html

(I'm new here, so unable to post actual links.)


----------



## tomhyphen (Feb 5, 2012)

*Statue of Liberty with Helmet cycling jersey*

I tried to paste in the link, but you can find this jersey online by clicking over to:

Paragon Sports, 19th and Broadway. Shipping is free.

the site is the name plus dot com

TST


----------

